# Tapping into Galvanized Water Main



## mtbmac (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is my situation. I am installing a automatic sprinkler system in a older home that has a Galvanized Water Main. I will be tapping into the Water Main just outside the home, and T-ing off to the Sprinkler System. My question is, am I better off to cut the Main, then re-thread both ends and install a Union into the mix, or can I get away with using a Compression T and going from there? I have not had much luck using Compression fittings in the past and the Water Main is down about 6 feet. Hence, I really don’t want to have to dig it up, if the T doesn’t hold.


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 6, 2008)

In the fire sprinkler trade they use a "mechanical tee". A diamond shaped "biscuit" is cut from the pipe and a saddle tee place over the hole and held in place with U bolts.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Double post.

Please read our rules on posting. They are the first post in every forum on the board. Thanks.


----------

